# NREMT



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

* I was wondering if anyone can help me.  I am a new nationally registered EMT in Texas.  I was reading through some stuff and got completly confussed.  .... What do I have to do to keep my license?  I have heard many things, and was wondering if anyone could clearify some of this for me?  Also, what happens if you license goes to "inactive" status? *


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

It doesn't become inactive, it just expires. You have to maintain it with Continuing-Education credits. Each class is worth so many hours of credits (Con-Ed). If you do not understand, then you need to contact the Texas Dept. of Health, or whom ever is in charge of EMS in the State of Texas, and also the National Registry of EMT's.

I don't want to give false advice, because requirements may differ from state to state. Pennsylvania requires 24 Hours of Con-Ed credits, 12 Medical and 12 Trauma.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

I still have 2 yrs on my nat. reg. and 4 on my state license.  When should I start the CE to have reasonable time to finish them?  I was also under the impression that in TX you have to be employed/volunteer with an emt org.  Not sure what that includes?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2005)

Start now, because you don't want to get caught at the last minute without enough ConEd hours in.

I don't know about Tx, but the last time I recerted for the NREMT as a basic, it was 24 hours of Formal CE broken down into specific categories and another 48 hours of general CE.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like to look at CE as an ongoing process...my opinion is that you should do it as frequently as possible. If you get into the mindset of cramming it all in at the end of a cycle, you can get into trouble (unexpected conflicts, full classes, etc.). Plus, personally, I learn better if I can focus on small chunks and absorb that before moving onto something else.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

What are some good ways to get CE done????  Does it get expensive???? Since im not working for an ems agency, I am guessing I will have to pay for them.  OH MY... more expenses... I havent even paid for next semester yet!!!


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, first, semantics ... it is most likely you have a "certification" from the state, and are "registered" by the NREMT. You most likely do not have a license. In the Commonwealth of PA, only Doctors and Nurses are Licensed, all others are certified. Paramedics and PHRN's are "permantly recognized" while EMT's must renew every 3 years. EMT-P's and PHRN's however must earn 18 con-ed credits a year to maintain their medical command, per the state, otherwise they can only function as EMT's (but their cert's will never expire) Really confusing.

I belive that in texas they have another level of provider, the "LP" or Licensed Paramedic. They can possibly preform mor skills and procedures than a "regualr" paramedic, and appear to be similar in concept to the "Advanced Practice Paramedic" talked about in the first draft of the National Scope of Practice model.

Jon

PS:
TTLWHKR - not trying to be a smart-a** here, but PA requries Basics to have 12 "medical/trauma" credits... 12 of the 24 hours must be actually about injuries and illness, while the other 12 can be in that catagory or not, it doesen't matter... EVOC is in the "other" catagory, while PHTLS/BTLS is in the medical /trauma catagory


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

The National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians has a pamphlet that is sent out with in the packets that everyone who passes the test receives called _"Reregistration Requirements for NREMT (insert level here)"_  You can call or email them if you no longer have yours.  It explains all about CEs, refresher course, what happens if you registration expires, and inactive status.

In Texas, from what my department has told me, if you keep your NR renewed then your state is covered also.  You just have to submit the information to both the NR and TDH.


----------

